# Coding exam at a job interview questions



## audzimmy@gmail.com

Hello all:

I am new at coding and just took my CPC-H exam last Saturday.  I don't even know the results of the exam yet.  There was a coding job posted online for a local hospital so I applied for it last week.  I got the call yesterday to come in for an interview next Tuesday.  The lady told me to plan on being there for 2 hours because before the interview I must first take a "proficiency exam".  

So, the questions are this....for all you that have already been through this testing process and already have coding jobs, what should I expect from this test?  I have a feeling it WONT be multiple choice, am I right?  Approximately how many questions?  Is it timed? Can I bring in my own coding books?  Is there anything else I should know? 

I guess I should have asked the lady that called me these questions but I didn't think of them when she called because I was in such shock that she even called me in the first place.  I'm more nervous about this upcoming test than I was for the one I took last Saturday. 

If I got this job, I think I would be the luckiest girl in the whole wide world.  If I don't get the job I'm going to see if they will let me volunteer so I can gain some experience.


----------



## TiffianyEdwards

*HI*

So, I took my CPC applied like crazy and I got my first job, and they had me take an assessment before they let me actually work in the software program. I think every hospital is different, I think they are basically gauging your skills. A lot of companies I see post that there will be a proficiency test .. I would call back and ask just to be sure and it makes you look more professional and that you want to be there and be prepared. Asking questions is better than not having the right things and not being prepared in any situation right.. I say go for it. 
I really hope you get it  Post back and let us know..


----------



## audzimmy@gmail.com

Hi Tiffany:

Thanks for replying, but honestly you really didn't answer any of my concerns.  I find it hard to believe that over 300 people have looked at my post and not one person has an answer to any of my questions. 

That's okay.  After I have my interview on Tuesday, I will answer my own post and let all of YOU know what kind of questions are asked, if they were multiple choice or not, if it was timed, if I could use my own books, or if there is anything else that a new coder should know for his or her first interview.

I'll keep you posted!  Stay tuned for the next episode.


----------



## mitchellde

I would take books if you have current ones.  Do not assume they will provide them for you.  Most of these test are multyiple choice however the fact that they said allow 2 hours may mean they are not.  Or it could be a combination.  The test I created for apllicants in a billing service was not multiple choice.  I would expect to see questions similar to the CPC exam, and some outpatient op notes if that is the type of facility this is.  Or is it ER and not outpatient surgery.  There are many directions this could go.  As far as how many questions again that kind of depends on whether they are multiple choice or not.  Could be 50 multi0ple choice or say 15 to 20 mini procedure notes.  You did not elaborate on the exact nature of the job such as ER or surgery or clinic , this would change my answer and expectation to know the answer.


----------



## audzimmy@gmail.com

Debra:

Thanks for the reply.  I was planning on taking my own books.  I would much rather use my own anyway since they are filled with lots of notes and helpful hints.  Oh, and by the way...I got the results back from my CPC-H exam and passed with an 88% so at least I feel more confident in going to my first interview.

I'm really not sure what the job covers, all I know is that it is for a hospital that covers all aspects....ER visits, same day surgeries, and admissions from 1 day to however long it takes the patient to get well enough to be released.  

Again, thanks for the reply and after Tuesday's interview I will post what the test was like so others can learn from my experience.  

Audrey


----------



## OCD_coder

Just a little support here:

It's easy for us to tell you to relax when we aren't the ones taking a pre-employment test.  But we, as coders, are tested every moment of the day as we work.  So going forward.  We can't answer the question on time, that is up to the employer.  You obviously know how to get around the coding books, you did very well on the CPC-H test.  Always take your own books, I have never had a company tell me I can't use my own books; so good plan on your part.  In addition, I take a small medical dictionary in case my brain freezes up and I can't remember something I should due to nerves.

Most tests are about 25 questions, give or take a few.  Some are multiple choice, some are not; it's good to assume not.  What are they looking for on these tests?  Some are looking for the exact answer, so just do your best.  Others will give you credit if you get close as they are trying to see if you know how to get around the coding books and rules.  Just give your best answer and if it's the right job for you they will snatch you up.


Good Luck!


----------



## KARLENE

*job interview*

I really wish you all the best with this interview. ..I myself has been trying to work in the coding field, I became certified since 2007 and not working in my field.  I am at the point where  i would  volunteer or shadow anyone who is willing to give me the opportunity. If there is anyone who is willing to help me please contact me. Thanks


----------



## KARLENE

*job interview*

I really wish you all the best with this interview. ..I myself has been trying to work in the coding field, I became certified since 2007 and not working in my field.  I am at the point where  i would  volunteer or shadow anyone who is willing to give me the opportunity. If there is anyone who is willing to help me please contact me. Thanks


----------



## audzimmy@gmail.com

*My interview experience*

Hello:

I had my interview today at the hospital.  Here's what happened.

At first I was queried by the HR woman.  I felt like I was a contestant at the Miss America contest.  She asked questions that had nothing to do with coding and I had a hard time coming up with a quick, intelligent answer.  I felt stupid and I was so glad when that part was over.

Next, I interviewed with the lead coder and another coder.  This part went much better.  They asked lots of questions that were much easier for me to answer.  

The final part of the interview was the test.  I was thankful that I was allowed to use my own books.  It consisted of six fill-in-the-blank ICD-9-CM diagnosis coding questions, three ICD-9-CM procedure coding questions, three CPT coding questions and finally one operative report question that I had to code both diagnoses and procedural codes.   

I felt the interview and test went well except, as mentioned above, the part with the HR woman.


----------



## Pam Brooks

_"At first I was queried by the HR woman. I felt like I was a contestant at the Miss America contest. She asked questions that had nothing to do with coding and I had a hard time coming up with a quick, intelligent answer. I felt stupid and I was so glad when that part was over."_

Although I prefer not to hire any Miss America contestants (I'm allergic to hairspray....  ), I can understand the line of questioning you were asked. As a hiring manager, I employ a technique called "Behavioral Interviewing". I ask questions that will suggest to me how you might act in certain circumstances. I might ask you what you would do if I asked you to code something that you disagreed with. Or what you would do if a co-worker was cherry-picking the good cases. For me, it's how I learn about your integrity, your ability to work as a team player, and whether or not you can communicate when you are stressed out (for example, when a specialist is giving you a hard time, because they're sometimes like that). 

Quick answers are not always best. I can spot a pile of BS a mile away, (because I raised a couple of boys...) so taking your time to be thoughtful can sometimes be an advantage. But if you allow yourself to get rattled, I will worry that you wouldn't be able to hold your own with say, a thoracic surgeon. 

And coding tests are essential. Passing the CPC tells me that you have a certain skill set and understanding, but I need to know if you are familiar with what I am going to want you to do in THIS organization. Actually, I can teach you to code, but I can't change your personality, so that's why I try to find out what makes you tick before I hire you. 

It sounds like you did just fine. But I wanted to throw this out there, so the next time you're interviewing, if you get asked those Miss America questions, you'll know why.


----------



## audzimmy@gmail.com

Hi Pam:

Thanks for your input.  I WAS asked questions like your examples from the coding department that were easier to answer but the HR lady asked questions like "Give me an example of something that went wrong at work and what you did to remedy it without getting help from someone else".  Those were the hard questions to answer because I really had to rack my brain to think of something to sound intelligent.  She had about 15 questions that were that way, asking _me_ to provide examples of scenarios instead of she providing a scenario to ask how I would respond to it.


----------



## Pam Brooks

That is another question that I ask....basically I want to know if you're a problem solver, an independent thinker and take responsibility for your mistakes.  If anyone's interested I have a list of questions that I've attached that I ask that might be helpful for new coders in the job interview.  Prepare some good answers in advance. You don't have to have coding experience if you have work experience where you've been successful.  

Good luck everyone.


----------



## nstep68214

Pam Brooks,

That is very thoughtful of you. It's always good to have some additional information in your corner to rely upon. I am currently employed as a Physician Coder, but I would still like to have the information.

Thanks so much,
Nina Stephens


----------



## audzimmy@gmail.com

Pam:

Thank you for the valuable information.  As Nina said, that was very thoughtful of you.

Oh, and by the way, I must have done somewhat okay on the test and interview because they called me today and want to see me for a second interview next Tuesday.  I'll keep you all informed if I get the job or not.    Keep your fingers crossed.

Thanks again Pam!


----------



## axlundr

How did the second interview go??  As a newly certified CPC-A I am dying to hear success stories!  Good luck!!!  We're all pulling for you!


----------



## audzimmy@gmail.com

*How my 2nd interview went*

Hello:

My 2nd interview was on Tuesday, 10/8/13.  I though it went great!  The head coder put me in a room with 3 coders and those 3 girls asked me different questions so they could "get to know me".  When I was done with them, I went into the head coder's office to go over the results of the test that I took on the first interview.  I made a mistake on one question by applying the wrong 5th digit and there were some codes that I didn't list  but all the codes that I DID list, except that one, were correct.  I got the 3 CPT questions  right and she told me that I was the first person EVER to get all three right.  That sure made me feel good.

She said she had one more interview today (Thursday) and that I should know if I'm hired or not by early next week.

I'll keep you informed.  

Thanks for asking.


----------



## acanny1

audzimmy@gmail.com said:


> Hello:
> 
> I had my interview today at the hospital.  Here's what happened.
> 
> At first I was queried by the HR woman.  I felt like I was a contestant at the Miss America contest.  She asked questions that had nothing to do with coding and I had a hard time coming up with a quick, intelligent answer.  I felt stupid and I was so glad when that part was over.
> 
> Next, I interviewed with the lead coder and another coder.  This part went much better.  They asked lots of questions that were much easier for me to answer.
> 
> The final part of the interview was the test.  I was thankful that I was allowed to use my own books.  It consisted of six fill-in-the-blank ICD-9-CM diagnosis coding questions, three ICD-9-CM procedure coding questions, three CPT coding questions and finally one operative report question that I had to code both diagnoses and procedural codes.
> 
> I felt the interview and test went well except, as mentioned above, the part with the HR woman.



Did you get the job?


----------



## audzimmy@gmail.com

acanny1 said:


> Did you get the job?



I called yesterday (Tuesday, 10/15/13) to see if they had made a decision yet and they hadn't.  I didn't want to call to bug them but I really wanted to know since I have a civil service exam scheduled today that's about 70 miles away.  If I knew if I was hired I wouldn't bother with that exam.  

Since they said they are still deciding, my hopes of getting the job are starting to fade.  

I'll keep you posted....thanks for asking.


----------

